# Finishing



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello:
I have made another pot (bowl??) and I'm wondering what to do for a finish that will enhance the grain.
It's made from a piece of black walnut so I would appreciate suggestions..
It is from another of those bits of wood that you pick up, toss into the garage and rake out years later because you have gotten into turning.
It's about 3 1/4 inches high and just about as big around. I intended it to be bigger at the top but there was a crack there and a chunk came off so I had to redesign (fancy word for fudge!) it.
My wife loves it so I'm happy
In the picture, it looks real shiny and the grain stands out but that's due to the camera flash. That's the effect I would like to get.
Thanks in advance.
Mo


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Mo! Neat little piece! I love oil on most things but with walnut especially. Oil poly, tung oil, antique oil from Minwax and the Gel Poly's that are out there that you slop on and let sit and wipe off and buff really work nice. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mo the weed pot looks great. If the wife likes it that is all that counts. Keep'em coming. They get easier with every one you do. 

Corey gave some good advice. I like the Minwax Antique Oil you can get from ACE Hardware. One other thing I do is to use boiled linseed oil. Put it on and let the wood soak it in, wipe off the excess and then let it dry and I usually let it dry for like a week. Then either use spray lacquer or spray poly. I also use a wipe on poly you can get at Wal-Mart. BLO will really pop the grain. Oh one more thing Mo if you use BLO put the rags out in the trash can because they can ignite. I try not to leave any rags or paper towels used to finish laying around the shop. My brother caught a rag that was pretty damp with BLO ignite in his shop.


----------

